# [SOLVED] how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts



## computerguy34

ok my son's go karts keeps eating up belts. i just bought one about a week and a half ago. it seem to be doing find, and there was no wear. then all of suding it ate it up. chunks came out of the inside of it. does any one have any ideas how to fix this? i will be glad to give more info if needed. just let me know what info you need. 

thanks zion artis


----------



## jrrdw

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

Make, model and serial numbers. What belt is failing? What kind of wear and tear is being put on it? Is it being driven on smooth surfaces or bumps and jumps? Quick stops and starts?


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

Manco model #6063-14 serial # 1086450 the drive traing belt is failing. wear on the inside of the belt where it looking like it has teeth there is chunks missing there in about 3 or 4 spots.its being riden in yard but its a little bumpy.yes quick starts and stop sometimes when we have to stop. i hope this info help


----------



## jrrdw

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

Check were the bad parts of the belt rides on the pulleys. Make sure there are no burs, rust, wear groove. Are you using 'clutching belts' or standard belts? A clutching belt has different angles on each side unlike standard belts. They will cost more but if there is no damage to the pulleys one should last a long time.

Is this your belt size? :4-dontkno


----------



## K-B

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

Sounds like he is using a standard go-cart belt. I'm guessing the torque converter is damaged. Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*



K-B said:


> Sounds like he is using a standard go-cart belt. I'm guessing the torque converter is damaged. Can you post a picture of it?


ok i got pics. but it will not let me load a pic. all i see is where it wants me to load a link when you click on insert image


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

Hit the Go advanced button, then in the Advanced Reply box at the top is a button with a paperclip to add a attachment.


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

I hope these pictures help.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

I'm not an expert in karts(Mine had a chain and centrifugal clutch), but the driven pulley doesn't look right to me and both look to be pretty rough in the belt lands.


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

this is my first time having a go kart so its all new to me i am learning. i ant sure what kind of clutch mine has. and it is a little rough in the belt lands but it seems to feel pretty smooth when i have felt of it.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

That's a variable speed setup the faster the engine runs the tighter the pulley on the engine squeezes the belt decreasing the drive ratio to increase the speed, the second pulley looks to be some kind of overload clutch, block the rear axle up off the ground, run the engine up to speed, make sure the belt is not coming up out of either pulley when running.


----------



## jrrdw

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*



wrench97 said:


> That's a variable speed setup the faster the engine runs the tighter the pulley on the engine squeezes the belt decreasing the drive ratio to increase the speed, the second pulley looks to be some kind of overload clutch, block the rear axle up off the ground, run the engine up to speed, make sure the belt is not coming up out of either pulley when running.


Good plan, watch what is happening as it happens. It may be just the picture giving a illusion but the center bolt on the top pulley (variable speed pulley) looks like it's bent or off center. 

This set up should tighten that belt up nice and smooth. Watch the chain as well, no slop allowed there, just a little slack when you lift up on it at the center of the longest length.


----------



## SABL

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

The pulley for the drive seems to be slightly misaligned and the belt is on a skew. What components did you remove to replace the belt?? Did you miss a bushing or spacer??


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

I tryed lining up the pulley by putting a washing behind the back pully. and we rode it like a few hours and it ate the belt up. so i am not sure. thanks for all the help.


----------



## jrrdw

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*



computerguy34 said:


> I tryed lining up the pulley by putting a washing behind the back pully. and we rode it like a few hours and it ate the belt up. so i am not sure. thanks for all the help.


Questions: Does the pulley that looks out of line fit snuggle around the shaft it's mounted on?

What happened when you blocked up the rear of kart watched it run? 

Did everything seem to turn balanced or did anything bounce around?

Keep in mind the wheels probably wont be balanced, these type rarely are.


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

i did not try blocking up the rear of the kart. cause i tryed puting a washer behind the back pully cause it was out of line. so now that it ate up the belt i am unable to try the block up the rear of kart. yes it all seems snugged up but the washer i put on there was a little big where it went over shaft, and i notice after it ate up the belt it was not completely balanced.


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech

*Re: how can i stop my son's go kart from eating up belts*

From what I can see from your pictures, your drive pulley (small) is out of alignment with the driven pulley (large) this will cause it to chew up belts quickly. Also there is too much slack in the belt. the belt should be snug (not tight) between the two pulleys in order for the variable speed to work correctly.


----------

